# Einszett Leather Care



## bukem (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi Clean and Shiny :wave: 

I'm interested in buying the Einszett Leather Care for my car. How does this compare to Zymol Treat (which I previously use) ?

And what is the smell like?

Thanks


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm not to sure how it compares to Zymol Treat, but it is a great product and smells awesome :thumb:


----------



## bukem (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks. 
Reason I asked about the smell is because I hated the smell of the Autogylm stuff. Zymol Treat is really good but also really expensive (£30) and I fancied something different.


----------

